# Looking for a tortoise in Houston



## Tu Le (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi I'm currently looking for a tortoise, but my budget is very tight so I can't just go and buy one. So if you have a tortoise that you can't take care anymore, or low adoption fee (under $50), I'll be willing to raise it. I also have 2 turtles, so I have experience working with these creature, they are great and I love them.


----------



## Tom (Oct 18, 2015)

If you don't have the money to buy a tortoise, then you don't have the money to house, heat, feed and care for it. What if it needs to go to the vet for something?

I suggest you save your money until such time as you can afford tortoise care.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## leigti (Oct 18, 2015)

I think Tom is right. The most expensive part of tortoise care to me anyway seems to be the set up. If I were you I would decide what type of tortoise you want and then get the enclosure put together. You can do that over time as you get the money. Do you have a reptile vet? Do they let you make payments if you can't afford everything at once? You don't want to be in the terrible position of not treating your tortoise if it get sick because you don't have the money.
I know I might be sounding a little harsh but I have just seen several circumstances lately with acquaintances who do not have the money to properly take care of their animals. Long story short, the animals are now dead. It angers me and it saddens me. There are a lot of ways to do things less expensive Lee, check out craigslist, many things can be purchased at the hardware store etc. but somethings just cost A lot of money and there's no way around it.


----------



## Tu Le (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a big box which used to be my clothing box for its home. And I can get a lamp for $3 from goodwill + basking and uvb bulbs is about 25$. Tortoise food is not expensive. But over 100$ for a tortoise is just too much for me, I mean I'd rather spend 100$ for tortoise supplies. I go to a local pet store every week just to play with their sulcatas, and the housing condition is just bad but I can't do anything about it. If anyone give me a tortoise I'll be very happy to take care of it.


----------



## leigti (Oct 18, 2015)

What type of tortoise do you want? One of the big ones is not a good idea if you don't have the money. Because then housing them when they get older costs a lot of money if you don't Live in the right environment for them. I would stay away from the sulcata in that case. 
I think your chance of being given a tortoise is very small. How big is the box that you have?


----------



## Tu Le (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a 30 gal rubber maid box. And a marinated, red foot, or even baby sulcata would be fine to me. And did that stupid girl just eat a tortoise in the walking dead :'(


----------



## leigti (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't watch the walking dead so I have no idea. I hope not. Nobody is going to just give you a red so it's Ouray marginated. I don't know much about marginated but Redfoot get pretty big. A 50 gallon would be the minimum I would go and that would be for a baby. Where do you live? Do you realize how many people are looking to rehome there now much larger sulcara? They don't say small for long. It doesn't sound like now would be a good time for you to get a tortoise. Maybe in the future.


----------



## Tu Le (Oct 18, 2015)

I could get a bigger box from Home Depot for under 20$. But yeah maybe in the future when I graduate from college.


----------



## leigti (Oct 18, 2015)

Tu Le said:


> I could get a bigger box from Home Depot for under 20$. But yeah maybe in the future when I graduate from college.


Good plan.


----------

